# Ithaca/SKB or Charles Daly/Miroku



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Getting a over/under as a birthday gift this year. Wife told me to go pick one out. After spending thousands on our wedding last fall I guess she's feeling guilty....
Anyways, she gave me a spending limit and I've got my picks down to 2 choices.Both are within $50.00 of each other. I will be using the gun for mainly sporting clays as I just got a membership to Island Lake, but it will go out in the field with me as well. If it were you which would you pick? Number 1 or number 2?

1. Ithaca/SKB made in Japan, 12ga. 28" barrels MOD/FULL fixed chokes. Gun is exceptionally clean the previous owner took very good care of it. All stock except for a orange fiber optic on the end. Looks and feels exactly like a Weatherby. The cheaper priced gun of the two.

2. Charles Daly/Miroku made in Japan, 12ga. 28" barrels MOD/FULL fixed chokes. Gun is a little rougher than the Ithaca but in good shape still. Has a Morgan pad on it, also has a fiber optic bead on the end. Same look and feel as a Browning Citori.


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

My advise would be to keep looking. I would stay away from anything with a fixed full choke barrel if you are looking to play shotgun games with it. I picked up a stevens 311 side by side 3 times at the gun shop the other day and couldn't buy it because of the fixed mod/full barrels. I shoot some sporting clays and hunt over pointing dogs and need the option to change chokes to fit the situation.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I like SKB, and they put the weatherby label on some of them


----------



## dutchman63 (Mar 23, 2011)

The Ithaca skb shotguns are good guns. Open the chokes to skeet and improved cylinder and use it for everything.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If it don't have screw in chokes don't buy it.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Irregardless of what the others have said, screw in chokes are ok but not the last word for chokes in shotguns. I have it both ways and in fact have the Daly made by Miroku in full and modified fixed choke and it is my favorite go to shotgun. 
After all, it does have a barrel selector and even if it didn't, you would be fireing modified first for 95% of your hunting and target. I did put a center bead on it and changed the front bead and used it for trap. Never had a problem with it and suspect I never will. Morever, I believe that Miroku is the manufacturer of the Browning OUs and that Chas Daly is now out of buisness.


----------



## 2 at8 low (Dec 30, 2010)

If your going to shoot sporting clays it is a advantage to be able to change chokes. For upland game mod/full is too tight. But given your choice I would buy the" Daily". If you plan on shooting competition (lots of rounds a year) I would save my money and buy a Browning XS with 30" barrels and never look back.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Which one fits you better?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Chokes are over rated.
Buy the gun you want.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2britts said:


> My advise would be to keep looking. I would stay away from anything with a fixed full choke barrel if you are looking to play shotgun games with it. I picked up a stevens 311 side by side 3 times at the gun shop the other day and couldn't buy it because of the fixed mod/full barrels. I shoot some sporting clays and hunt over pointing dogs and need the option to change chokes to fit the situation.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> So who is the better shot, someone who can get 25/25 with a 30" true full choke. Or some one who gets 25/25 with 28" improved cylinder. Buy what you like and get good with it


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a blued steel, walnut, fixed choke kind of guy. I shoot skeet with three Winchester 101's (Japanese); a 20 gauge, Sk/Sk, 28 gauge, Imp Cyl/Mod, and a 410, Sk/Sk.

Unfortunately, like a lot of the shooting games, sporting clays has become a numbers game, with many competitors intensely agonizing over every score. Their shotguns reflect that rather narrow interest, and don't begin to claim to be all around field/clays guns. I think it's kind of amusing, watching these guys constantly changing chokes. Ah.....gimics sell guns, but don't make a better shooter - that takes practice, and lot's of it.

I might suggest that a 20 gauge O/U with 3 inch chambers might be a better all around gun. You can shoot loads from 7/8 thru 1 1/4 oz. The gun is lighter to carry in the field, and if you reload your shells for clays, you get 102 more shells per 25 lb bag of shot - a "built in economy". I also find that after shooting 100 shots or so, a 12 gauge pounds me too hard and my performance deteriorates.

A final note; I wouldn't purchase a gun that has been "modified" by the previous owner. This usually includes an after market recoil pad with the stock being cut in order to suit his dimensions.


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> 2britts said:
> 
> 
> > My advise would be to keep looking. I would stay away from anything with a fixed full choke barrel if you are looking to play shotgun games with it. I picked up a stevens 311 side by side 3 times at the gun shop the other day and couldn't buy it because of the fixed mod/full barrels. I shoot some sporting clays and hunt over pointing dogs and need the option to change chokes to fit the situation.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

2britts said:


> GIDEON said:
> 
> 
> > If you are asking me a 25 is a 25. The point of the game is to hit as many of the 25 as you can.
> ...


----------

